# The Spider request



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Hey guys I was hoping someone could make me a new siggy to replace my misspelled "Connor" sig I currently rock.

Would love to rep the spider for his upcoming Diaz fight.

image:













and since he is the GOAT i'd like this incorporated:













and background:














Will pay 500k credits if anyone makes a cool one.


----------

